# My old K39AF needs parts



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Years ago I bought a K39AF, as I get some demand for drain cleaning. I really don't want to be in that business, but what are ya gonna do? People are always asking me to clean drains. 

The little machine has been great. I don't use it very often, but now it's getting kind of worn out and needs parts. I looked on Ridgid's parts site and their K39AF parts list is for the newer model. Mine is the old forward-only autofeed. Will the new model parts fit my old dog?

I'm dithering over possibly just retiring the old K39 and buying maybe a K40 (not too thrilled with that one) or even splurging and getting a K50. I mostly clean kitchen lines and the odd tub and lav drain. With a K50 I guess I could also do the odd main line call I get. 

Any good advice?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have no experience with the 39 but the 50 is waaaay to small for a main line. 2" is the max line size for it. 

For a sectional, you'll probably want a K60 minimum for 3" and above.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I have no experience with the 39 but the 50 is waaaay to small for a main line. 2" is the max line size for it.
> 
> For a sectional, you'll probably want a K60 minimum for 3" and above.


Really?! So Ridgid is just being optimistic in their advertising? Their site says it's good for 1-1/4" to 4".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

futz said:


> Really?! So Ridgid is just being optimistic in their advertising? Their site says it's good for 1-1/4" to 4".


That's nutz , Futz. :laughing: They say up to 4" for a K50? :blink::blink: Not on my machine. Not unless I was trying to tie a blind bow knot. :laughing:

I'd say 4" can get a little dicey even with the 7/8" K60 if you are not careful.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> They say up to 4" for a K50? :blink::blink:


That's what they say. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

futz said:


> That's what they say. :laughing:


I would not recommend it. Unless of course I were trying sell more cable. :whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call Allan J Coleman on Monday, they will more than likely have the parts you need.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*As for the K-50*



> *Features*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 As for Ridgid say it can do 4" lines read what I put in bold and underlined. Lots of floor drains are 4" I have rodded many underground 4" sink lines with the K-50 using the 5/8 cable and multiple cutters.

No where in the Features list does it say it is a good machine for rodding main lines.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah, reading their specs closer I see they recommend C9 heavy duty wind cable for 2" to 4". Most machine "kits" ship with the lighter C8 sections that are only good for up to 3" pipe (and that's probably a stretch). Whatever - I don't want to do mains anyway. I'll leave that for the guys that specialize in that stuff.


----------

